
Ask HN: Why is there no search function on Hacker News? - JohnJamesRambo
Maybe this is a stupid question, but I&#x27;ve always wondered.
======
drKarl
There is, it's at the bottom of the page, based on Algolia

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Ok I guess my question is why it isn't at the top in the menu where someone
could see it? :)

